# Where can I buy Borbet type C center caps.



## wHiTeGti (Mar 23, 2001)

I need all 4 caps for my 15" Borbet type Cs. I don't know the size of the holes, but I'll go out and measure the diameter when I get off work. VW, Borbet, or any other caps that fit are cool with me.








They look like this.


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: Where can I buy Borbet type C center caps. (wHiTeGti)*

it's probably 55mm


----------



## anti-seize (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: Where can I buy Borbet type C center caps. (dpgreek)*

tirerack


----------

